# string jig bow press



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

lots of you guys have seen the string jigs i make and sell. ive had an idea for a while on building a press that works with it. i finished it today.
i already have ideas to change it but very simple to make and has 10" of travel. i think it would work great with the coat hooks that safari makes here .


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

looks awesome!!! i love the string jig i bought from us last year. still going strong!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Is this something for the future? Your pix have a 2014 date.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is this something for the future? Your pix have a 2014 date.


i'm just trying to stay ahead .hate to be late for deer season .


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

munch said:


> i'm just trying to stay ahead .hate to be late for deer season .


----------



## McDragon (Oct 30, 2011)

You have way more the 10 inches of travel Munch considering the base moves.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice setup Munch
Why not weld a tab or 2 on to the side of the press pieces so they can be mounted directly to the uni-strut then you could potentially work in parallel. and not have to take down the press when you want to make a string. Just a thought. I like the idea many of us have space issues and having tools that utilize the same space is a big help.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

b0w_bender said:


> nice setup munch
> why not weld a tab or 2 on to the side of the press pieces so they can be mounted directly to the uni-strut then you could potentially work in parallel. And not have to take down the press when you want to make a string. Just a thought. I like the idea many of us have space issues and having tools that utilize the same space is a big help.


my thinking was for the guys that have already bought my string jigs these bolt right onto a piece most already have . By doing that the cost is far cheaper to make . I'm thinking if i can find time this weekend i will do one without the stand offs so they push directly .i know its hard to find those coat hooks when guys are making their presses but maybe i could build a few of these for guys who already own one of my jigs or plan to buy one in the future .then they could contact safari and maybe he could help them out with parts they need looks like good stuff he does . I need to acquire a set from him myself .
munch


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Looks good Munch.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Looks good Munch. What's up with the colors, candian hockey team colors????


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Bownut400 said:


> Looks good Munch. What's up with the colors, candian hockey team colors????


just wanted everyone to see the different parts .my jigs come with the blue stretchers .i thought people could see what they have and what they need .and whats hockey.i'm too busy to watch hockey are there still 6 teams lol


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the fact that you don't to have such a long piece of ACME rod OR the tubing!
Saves a lot on material cost!!!
Good job and way to think outside of the box.


----------



## Tkrocky (Sep 6, 2012)

How do you paint the parts? Or are they anodized?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i made a little paint booth out of an old kitchen oven and bought a powder coat gun. i sandblast the parts in a small sandblast cabinet then pre heat them. spray them and bake the parts at 375 degrees for 20 minutes .as soon as they cool you can package them .here are some pics .maybe cost $800 for all the stuff to get started 
























and here is one of my first string jigs .several things have been improved since the photo


----------



## Tkrocky (Sep 6, 2012)

Dang that is a sweet setup! Nice work!


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I like your way of cooking, great powder coat set up. Is the powder cheaper than paint?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Bownut400 said:


> I like your way of cooking, great powder coat set up. Is the powder cheaper than paint?


i hate painting with a passion this thing is no muss no fuss .clean up is all done in 5 minutes ,no fumes its perfect for small pieces


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

munch said:


> i hate painting with a passion this thing is no muss no fuss .clean up is all done in 5 minutes ,no fumes its perfect for small pieces


I am with you, I really hate to paint, I might try to copy your powder coat idea. Who wouldn't spray the powder and have a couple while you wait perfect.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

bownut here is a link to how i got started .very easy company to deal with 
http://www.eastwood.com/dual-voltage-hotcoat-powder-gun.html


----------



## Joe P. (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice idea Munch. I did it the other way, I made a string tensioner out of my inline press.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

joe i have the same idea .the acme rod will be much better than a regular bolt .i want to be able to pin on an attachment .i have to watch my total weight and size for shipping . i try to make jigs that the average guy can afford .there are better ones out there but 3 times the cost .its hard to justify that kind of money if your only doing your own strings or a few for buddys .


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

munch said:


> bownut here is a link to how i got started .very easy company to deal with
> http://www.eastwood.com/dual-voltage-hotcoat-powder-gun.html


Thanks Munch.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## goofydragon (Jul 11, 2013)

this is awesome. I was looking into building my own press from all the great ideas on this forum, but with your string jig and now this bow press add on, I'll just purchase everything from you. I actaully already contacted you, just waiting for me paycheck on friday to pay. When will you have these ready to ship and for how much?

I love this website!! So much useful info. Thanks to everyone who shares. :teeth:


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever had their bow "pop" out of these type presses? Just does not seem like a contact on those limb tips. I am going to be making a similar combo (already made the string jig part) and am wondering about the safety end of these.

Any issues with working on the bow upside down?

Also, I know this has been asked before, but where do you get the fingers, and how much are they?


----------



## Tooly (Mar 20, 2013)

I think my press plans have changed. Thanks


----------

